# Float by waving...



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks, long time no see. I thought I'd drop by and say hello to all my old friends here. The place looks great!

Regards and happy gardening,
Phil


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Phil, nice to see you. :wave: 

How are things going with your tanks, etc.?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Jan,

The tanks are going alright. The planted tank was suffering a little from neglect, but the tiger lillies didn't seem to mind.  I recently re"scaped" it to cram a bunch of crypts, anubias, and aponogeton in there. I'm hoping to get seriously back into things shortly.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Good to see you're still around, Phil!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Phil... Good to hear from you again. Hope to see you around more often in the future.


----------

